# Visa time frame



## Molymat (Mar 18, 2013)

We are interested in applying for a New Zealand work visa. We have checked the immigration website and have not found the following information. After we submit an EOI and are drawn from the pool to receive a visa, how long is the visa active? How long until we must actually enter the country? We are trying to figure out our time line for applying, selling our home and then actually moving. Thanks, Matt & Molly


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Molymat said:


> We are interested in applying for a New Zealand work visa. We have checked the immigration website and have not found the following information. After we submit an EOI and are drawn from the pool to receive a visa, how long is the visa active? How long until we must actually enter the country? We are trying to figure out our time line for applying, selling our home and then actually moving. Thanks, Matt & Molly


Hi,

I assume you are referring to a Resident Visa ?

Ok, so you know the start of the process is to complete and send in the EOI, which on receipt by INZ goes into a pool of EOI's.
Every fortnight INZ select EOI's out of the pool to satisfy the workload of their Immigration officers.
It appears 140pts and above are selected automatically for preliminary checking.
If there are any other places left in the fortnightly quota, INZ look at EOI's with lower points leaning in favour of EOI's with job offers.
Once preliminary checks have been completed and all ok, the applicant will receive an invitation to apply (ITA).
This, I think has a 3 month expiry on it. 
Basically when this is received you have 3 months to send in your full visa application including all the documentation that backs up the score you are claiming on your EOI, plus police checks, medicals etc.
Once received by INZ, they carry out a full investigation into the application and will notify you of their findings and how the application is progressing. This period is different for everyone as it all depends on personal differences in your life, qualifications, skills, health etc etc.
If any further clarification is needed or further documentation needed by INZ you will be notified and given another deadline to meet.

If you get through it all and are awarded a visa the period the visa is valid is one of its conditions. 
I can only speak for our visas and those of friends/colleagues but it appears Resident Visas are valid for 12 months but once you have used it to enter the country it is valid indefinitely.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi we ate going through the process right now. Here's our timeline if it helps.

Aug 2012 Arrived on 30 mth work visa 
Sept Applied for EOI
Oct. selected
Feb 2013. Case officer assigned, Request for additional info
March 2012. Conditional approval

Our Case Officer let us know from here the application goes through a second review. 4 to 6 weeks and then they will be in touch

With a job contra t after getting all the medicals and the application completed, we sent the packet off the the NZ Embassy in Wash D.C on a Monday and had our work visa by the end of the week. It was a way to get over here faster.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Molymat (Mar 18, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I assume you are referring to a Resident Visa ?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info! Yes, we were meaning a Resident Visa.


----------



## Molymat (Mar 18, 2013)

jsharbuck said:


> Hi we ate going through the process right now. Here's our timeline if it helps.
> 
> Aug 2012 Arrived on 30 mth work visa
> Sept Applied for EOI
> ...


Thank you!


----------

